# M2 flats



## cody12 (Jan 10, 2017)

Can somebody tell me what the story is with flat bottom Surefire C2/M2s versus round bottom C2/M2?


----------



## Thom2022 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anti roll?


----------



## cody12 (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's not anti roll. It has to do with when it was made, which determines value.


----------

